# Beardie eggs collapsing???



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a pair of beardies recently and the female was already pregnant... Anyway, she laid a clutch on 22nd December and I stuck them in a home made incubator that I got off the same guy I got the beardies.... They are incubated at 29°C with a humidity of around 80%.... The problem I'm having is a lot of the eggs seem to be "collapsing" in & also some look like they are "dissolving" on the outside (look like a licked then dried gobstopper etc lol).... Is this normal or are most of the eggs most likely dead already? Its only been a week....

DAY THEY WERE LAID (22-12-11)









LAST NIGHT (27-12-11)


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

After all the reading I've been doing sine my MHD eggs arrived a few days ago, I would say that the eggs that are collapsing are infertile. The infertile eggs collapse in the first week. 
I'm no expert, but if they were mine I would remove them in case they go rotten and affect the other eggs.


----------



## mrdf1976 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Beardie eggs*

Hiya 
I have hatched dragon eggs before and I had about 16 eggs in the clutch but found that 6 dried up within the first few weeks the good ones will stay nice and white if they are no good then they will shrivel and go yellow if they do this I would get rid of them as you do not want to pass infection on to the good ones I would say out of large clutch that you will defo have a few that are not fertile, hope this helps


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

dragons jen said:


> After all the reading I've been doing sine my MHD eggs arrived a few days ago, I would say that the eggs that are collapsing are infertile. The infertile eggs collapse in the first week.
> I'm no expert, but if they were mine I would remove them in case they go rotten and affect the other eggs.





mrdf1976 said:


> Hiya
> I have hatched dragon eggs before and I had about 16 eggs in the clutch but found that 6 dried up within the first few weeks the good ones will stay nice and white if they are no good then they will shrivel and go yellow if they do this I would get rid of them as you do not want to pass infection on to the good ones I would say out of large clutch that you will defo have a few that are not fertile, hope this helps


Ok cheers guys, I will leave them another day or 2 to see if they go yellow & if so then I'll remove them


----------

